
Show HN: A transit assistant app for commuters who use the GO Transit in Toronto - BaconJuice
http://hopongo.ca
======
BaconJuice
Hi guys we built this app to be a companion transit app for the daily commuter
who uses the GO Transit in Toronto. I know it's bit niche but wanted to share
it with the HN community since we are long time HN fans. Feedback would be
appreciated! Also it's iOS only for now but we are working hard on Android to
get it done asap! Thanks for checking us out :)

